# Re: Titanium Dioxide..................



## craftgirl08 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey everyone.   Can anyone tell me if their is a maximum amount of titanium dioxide to use in a 2 pound batch of soap to try to lighten the darker scents?

craftgirl


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 16, 2009)

I asked some questions about titanium dioxide the other day. What I was told was not to use more than 1 tsp. PPO or else it makes the soap chalky!

I find that 1 tsp. PPO isn't really enough for some really dark discolouring FO's though. I used an FO that turned my soap bright yellow tonight, and for a 3.5 lb batch, I used 4 tsp. of titanium dioxide and the soap still didn't turn out white. It is way lighter, but not white!

You can also use white kaolin clay in your recipe to lighten it a bit. It probably won't make a huge difference but it'll help a little. I've done it.


----------



## carebear (Jan 16, 2009)

for a soap with a vanilla FO, no reasonable (or even borderline) amount of Titanium Dioxide will do much to mitigate the discoloration.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re:  Titanium Dioxide*

Thanks for the info.


----------

